# How long does it take you for a ship batch?



## Joeybanks (Aug 14, 2022)

Hello so I just started fulfillment not to long ago and I feel like am so slow I did 3 batches in only 6 hours I know it’s really bad lol but how can I get better? Also how many batches do you guys do in flexible fulfillment let’s say in 8 hrs ?


----------



## Anelmi (Aug 14, 2022)

3 batches in 6 hours? Yikes.

Getting familiar with the store will help. But yeah, depending on whether it is straight OPU/SHIP or a grocery batch, you probably should be able  to do at least 2-3 in an hour. That's just the picking. The packing process takes a bit longer but yesterday I packed 5 carts in 45 minutes.


----------



## Joeybanks (Aug 14, 2022)

Lol yesterday was my first day alone without a trainer but yeah I need to get around the store faster but the clothes are a killer especially the toddler section


----------



## jenna (Aug 14, 2022)

This is store specific.  Some stores have pallets of unsorted freight in the backroom, and it's difficult to find items.

-
Are you using an RFID gun?  Are you partnering with someone in Style to ask for help for the hard-to-find items?
I also look at the the entire list when I start a batch. I try to pick items that are close together, and generally save style for the end.

-
Is style caught up on breakout, or days behind?  I assume you know how to check to see when the item was received?
Know all the places to look? fitting rooms, guest service/reshop, Zbars in the backroom, backroom, Style Breakout, etc.
Are items located in the backroom or just "sitting" in a WACO on the shelf? A working RFID scanner is your best friend.
-
If the Toddler section is difficult, partner with someone in Style that knows that area.


----------



## MrT (Aug 14, 2022)

30 minutes is my goal.  It's hard to do if you can't find everything quickly.  I'd say I average around 45 minutes.  You don't take 2 hours to do a batch if you are ready to do ship.  Your spending too much time looking for items.  You are probably relying on the picture more then the locations, and you are probably overwhelmed at the expectations of having a low inf that you try to find everything without knowing were to look.
 I usually start off in style if I have a rfid to start with.  That way when I can check the backroom for style before moving on.  If I don't have an rfid I do it at the end.  Always get an rfid.  I know my store inside an out which will definitely increase my speed in style, ask a style tm that cares or tl for help if need be.
More tips.
1. Learn how to read the planograms and what the location numbers mean (2) 1 2 4 number I mean.  Going straight to the location and scanning the item in that location will give you the right product 95% of the time.  If it isn't correct then I look at the picture.
2.  Look at the item details if you can't find the item.  If the product came in recently its probably still in the backroom.  If it hasn't been sold in 200 days it's probably long gone.  Check reshop and move on.  I don't spend more then 5 minutes looking for an item.  This may be harder to do since your new and don't know as much.
3.  Pick your battles if your spending too much time if your missing 2 items and spent time looking I move on.  If I have one item with 1 each and another item with 10 eaches look for the 10 eaches one harder. 
I am a TL so I don't have to check in for inf but I will check in with style If I can't find an item as it's my least knowledgeable area and it's always changing.  Call your tl for info as soon as possible. 
Picking more will lower your inf more then spending 30 minutes looking for an item your never going to find.
In the end the batches that have less style and can find everything should be able to offset the batches that are harder and take longer.  
Sorry this is a lot and that's because there is a lot to learn in order to do ship efficiently.  If you have more specific questions my dms are open.


----------



## SigningLady (Aug 14, 2022)

An average TM should be able to pick 2 carts in an hour, a more seasoned TM can do 3+ in that time.

I haven't seen this mentioned yet so I'll add this suggestion: walk faster. If you walk like you have all day to pick each cart, it's going to take you all day to complete it. Walking with a purpose (while still being safe) will remedy that mindset.

Since you're so new tou should see improvements on your efficiency everyday as you become more familiar with where items are located. Give it a couple weeks before you worry too much. And ask questions to your pacesetters for what they do to streamline the process.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Aug 14, 2022)

2 batches an hour was my goal for myself. I was a dbo in gm tho.


----------



## gracefulfillment (Aug 16, 2022)

It really just depends on the batch you get. I aim for 30 mins but that can vary wildly. My first 2 carts today were both 18(35) and I knocked each out in ~15 mins. But the clothing batch that had me digging through the dozen repacks of panties in the back? Closer to 45 mins. The sale this week has meant heavier in style than usual. How far behind your store is on freight will also have an impact. If you're searching through days-old vehicles, that'll take longer than just checking what's on the line for today. Also, it'll vary from store to store. I'm at a 175,000 sq ft super, but someone at a store half that size can get around quicker.

Don't spend too long on each item the first time through. Check nearby and if you can't find it, skip it and come back. Get all the easy stuff done first, and try to minimize how many times you loop back on yourself. Cover all your INFs from one side of the store to the other. Maybe a salesfloor TM can help you look for something while you finish some other items in the cart.


----------



## Rarejem (Aug 16, 2022)

Check your numbers on MPM.  Go to store fulfillment, rotate your screen, touch "ship" for SFS or "pick" for OPU and you will see your productivity rate and INF numbers. You should strive for 95% or better with a green INF.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 16, 2022)

When we first got ship, I was thrown in it. I know it took me at least an hour for a cart. It might have been 2. They haven't asked me to do a ship batch since and that was before Xmas. I'm ok with that. I'd much rather do an OPU. I have no problem doing one of those in 30 minutes.


----------



## Anelmi (Aug 17, 2022)

^^ It's because ship always seem to be clothes (at least at my store) and with the cluster that is style, it's super difficult to find anything...especially when you look at the quantity available and it's only 1. To me, that's almost always a straight INF. I don't even ask.


----------



## spottymcspot (Aug 17, 2022)

30 -45 minutes a batch. We are a super target- so it's a pretty big floorpad. This week batches suck because clothing is on sale. A few weeks ago when it was all school supplies batches took like 15 min each.


----------



## Corrin (Aug 17, 2022)

Yeah I wanna second what someone above said about it being store specific. Every now and then I'll get a cart that's super easy, but I've had ship carts take me up to two hours. The main reason for this is because we've been designated a power store for ship, so we get forecasted 700-1000+ on a daily average for ship. Our store isn't actually big enough to handle this. We only have 3 RFID guns and if we have say 7 carts in progress, we have to wait our turn for the RFID and typically search for hand. HBA is really out of hand at our store too, like today we had repacks from the 8th sitting around (because we don't have a fulfillment team big enough to handle so we are pulling from GM or Specialty soooo no freight gets pushed). Some stores like mine just get behind in one spot, then another, and it's like a domino effect. Next thing you know, you're taking an hour to find For Her Multivitamins...


----------



## idkwhattodo (Aug 18, 2022)

For OPU/ Grocery, I can consistently do it in under 30 minutes, but Ship batches take me longer. We’re so behind on push and our backroom is a mess, so a lot of times you can end up searching through repack boxes and u-boats for awhile. Our fulfillment TL tells everyone to shoot for 45 mins, which usually means getting with him about certain INFs around that mark.

Right now at my store, Cosmetics are an automatic INF if it’s not on the floor because there’s like 13 carts of reshop and pallets in the backroom untouched. I’ve seen team members attempt to search through that, so getting with your TL and finding out if that’s an expectation for you will help manage your time. Our style situation is also awful right now, so style items can add time. We have to check 2 fitting rooms, GS, the salesfloor, the breakout area, and 3 different backroom areas. So it’s expected at my store that heavy Style batches will take quite some time. It’s all about finding what your store wants and expects from you, but I’m sure you’ll pick up speed and accuracy as you go.


----------

